# Scofield acid wash



## Trimline (May 9, 2012)

Hi Guys,

this is my first time posting here, and I thought I would try and tap your guy's brains for knowledge as all of my usual sources are empty on this one.

I am going to be applying a Scofield acid wash to a vertical surface. To make things harder, the contractor patched the wall in the middle of the thing and the place already has an existing scofield acid wash on the building. I have the correct color and the correct ratio to apply the acid, but as I thought would happen, when the acid is applied to the patches in the middle of the wall it shows a ring where the acid reacts with the existing finish as well as the patch.

I told the customer this would happen but I just wanted to check with you guys to see if any of you knew some kind of trick to minimize this ring. I talked with the Scofield rep and he didn't really have a solution for me, and as I'm sure any of you that have worked with this stuff know, once this stuff goes on you are stuck with whatever you did... mistakes and all.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kenaroo (Aug 23, 2012)

Sorry I'm late to the show on this one.. but just wanted to respond to your issue just in case someone else runs into the problem.

No matter what.. it's almost impossible to re acid stain a repair and make it look the same.. 

We always have to faux in stain areas where this happens.. there are two water based stains we use to tint over blemished acid stains area.. Eco stain and Smith's color stain. Both have large color selections that you can blend and dilute to get the color you want.


It's definitely a time and material job as you will always loose if you give price to fix as it takes multiple steps and techniques to make it look good.


----------

